# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  فن المرافعه

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

فـــــــــــــــــــــــن المرافعة 



تعريف المرافعة
التعبير الذي يضفى على واقعةالنزاع ما ينير للقاضي طريق العدالة ويمكنه من إصدار حكمه على أساس سليم ". 
- ويضاف أيضا : "أن المرافعة تثير في القاضي من العوامل يجعلها تأخذ الألباب وتستقرفى الأعماق فهي همزة الوصل بين الحقيقة الماثلة والعدالة المنشودة ". 
"المرافعةهي شرح لوجهة نظر أساسها نزاع شاجر ينتهي إلى حل يتفق والحقيقة القانونية الماثلة ". 
- من أقوال الفقيه الروماني كانثليلتس : " يجب أن تكون المرافعة صحيحة ،واضحة ، وممتعة ". 


- دور المحامي قبل المرافعة .
1- دراسة المستندات . 
-2 مناقشة الموكـل . 
-3إعداد المرافعـة . 
-4 نصائح قبل إعداد المرافعة .
-5تدوين بعض النقاط .


أولاً : دراسة المستندات : 
* قراءة المستندات . 
* استخلاص الحجج .
* بحث الاعتراضات التي تثار بشأنها .
* كتابةالمستندات وال إيضاحات التي يجب طلبها من الموكل .
* تدوين الملاحظات أول بأول . 
ثانياً : مناقشة الموكل 
ثالثاً : إعداد المرافعة : الإلمام بموضوع الدعوى 
* موضوع الدعوى .
* النقطة الهامة فى دفاعه . 
* النقطة الضعيفة التىيدخل من ثغرتها خصمه . 
رابعاً : على المحامي الابتعاد عن : 
1 – الإشارةإلى المطولات والمراجع التى قد تطيح بانتباه القاضي .
2 – التحلل من الحيلالمكشوفة .
خامســـاً : 
* إعداد الدفوع وصياغتها الصياغة القانونية السليمة . 
* عناصر التذكرة فى الدعوى .
* التيسير على القاضى وإرشاده فى البحث عندالمداولة .
* إبراز خطة الدفاع .

مواصفات المرافعة :
1 – الوضــــوح .
2 – الإعداد الجيد (التنظيم – الترابط)
3 – الروح أو الحيوية .
4 – الإيجــــاز .
الروح والحيوية :

* الطريقة الأولى : 
صحيفة الدعوى تمإعلانها للمدعى عليه ولم يحرك ساكناً أويبدى تحفظاً سواء كان ذلك بخطاب إنذار حتىحضر اليوم بالجلسة. 
* الطريقة الثانية : أن المدعى عليه قد تسلم صحيفة الدعوىوإطلع عليها .
هل اعترض بخطاب أو إنذار ؟ إنه لم يفعل ! 
أركان المرافعة (فن المرافعة) :
1 – المقدمة أو سرد الوقائع .
2 – المناقشــة . 
3 – خاتمة المرافعةأسباب الخلاف فى تصوير واقعة النزاع
1 – عدم تقدير بعضالمتقاضين للظروف حق قدرتها .
2 – سوء نية بعض أطراف الخصومة ومحاولة طمسالوقائع .
3 – شهود الزور . 
4 – فساد بعض الخبراء .

المناقشــــةأولاً : الرد على دفاع الخصم . 
ثانياً : مناقشة أقوالالشهود .
ثالثاً : مناقشة تقارير الخبراء .
رابعاً : إستخلاص الأدلة منالوقائع ثم المستندات ثم القانون . 
خامساً : تقديم التصور الصحيح للوقائع وبيانأدلة هذا التصور . 
عند التعرض لأقوال شاهد : 
* تلاوة إسم الشاهد . 
* تاريخ الإدلاء بالشهادة . 
* عرض خافية عن الشاهد وعلاقته بأطراف الدعوى . 
* عرض مضمون شهادته .

أقوال الشهود (تفنيد أقوال الشهود)
1 – إقامة الدليل علىوجود تعارض فى أقوال الشهود .
2 – التعارض بين أقوال الشاهد الواحد أو شهادتينلشاهد واحد .
3 – تجريح شهادة الشاهد بحقده على من يشهد ضده.
4 – إبرازالتعارض بين أقوال الشاهد وأقوال الخصم نفسه .
5 – إقامة الدليل على تعارضالشاهد مع الوقائع المستمدة من التحقيقات والمستندات . 
فى مناقشة تقرير الخبير : 
1 – بيان مهمة الخبير دون تلاوتها .
2 – بيان ما يتصل بموضوع المناقشة فىأقوال الخصوم .
3 – تخليص أعمال الخبير .
4 – عرض رأى الخبير والنتيجة التىإنتهى إليها . 
5 – إستعراض الأسئلة التى يطلب المحامي الإجابة عليها .
مناقشة المستندات : 
1 – تفسير المستندات من جماع البنود أو عن طريقتفسير أحد بنوده من خلال بند آخر فيه .
2 – مناقشة العقد من خلال المراسلاتالسابقة أو اللاحقة أو المعاصرة . 
3 – البحث عن نية المتعاقدين .
النقاش القانوني : 
1 – إستخلاص النقطة القانونية الصحيحة التى تنطبق على واقعة النزاع .
2 – ذكر نص القانون الواجب التطبيق وتفسيره كلما أمكن ذلك .
3 – ذكر خلاصةأحكام القضاء التى يستند عليها وتنطبق على واقعة النزاع .
4 – الرجوع إلى أقوالالفقهاء إن أمكن ذلك . 
خاتمة المرافعة :
1 – تلخيص سريع للنقاط الهامةفى الدعوى .
2 – إبراز الأدلة الحاسمة . 
3 – توجيه نظر المحكمة إلى المهمةالدقيقة الملقاة على عاتقهم .
4 – الطلبــــات .
نصائح أثناء المرافعة 
* الهدوء والالتزام . 
* السهـولة . 
* الدقـــــة . 
* الإشباع . 
* الثقـــة . 
* البساطة . 
* المظهـر . 
*اللغة العادية . 
* الإقنــاع . 
* المحامى ليس معلما للقاضي . 
* عدم التحدث عن النفس كثيراً 
* ألا يأخذ موقفالعداء من خصمه . 
* الإلمام بموضوع الدعوى وجوانبها المختلفة . 
* متابعة كل مايدور من مناقشات أثناء المحاكمة . 
* التدخل بحرص أثناءالاستجواب

----------


## hossamhh2006

موضوع رائع

----------

